# Blue Tooth Issues



## Dbow32 (Jul 14, 2011)

I got my new S3 yesterday (Monday) and fell in love with it. I came from the T-bolt and I think this phone beats it in every way. 
Once issue I've noticed is with my BT head phones. I use my Plantronics Backbeat headphones to listen to Sirius/XM Monday - Friday from about 7:30 am to 5 pm. I've never had this issue before and I know it's the phone. I get a crackle/pop in random order.
I've tried other apps like Google Music and I still get the clicking. So I know it's not just Sirius that is doing it.
It affects both right and left sides. It's like a really high pitched click that after a few minutes gives me a headache. 
I read that the S3 has BT 4.0 (or something close) and these headphones are BT 3.0 (I believe). 
Could this be the issue?

Anyway, has anyone experienced this, and if so do you know if there is a fix?
I'm not sure I can live without my Sirius NFL.

Thanks

Edit:
I went into VZW and they told me since they don't sell it yet they can't trouble shoot it. So I called Samsung, three people later they said they would send me a pre posted box. For me to send it to them and they would check it out.. BS!


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

Dbow32 said:


> I got my new S3 yesterday (Monday) and fell in love with it. I came from the T-bolt and I think this phone beats it in every way.
> Once issue I've noticed is with my BT head phones. I use my Plantronics Backbeat headphones to listen to Sirius/XM Monday - Friday from about 7:30 am to 5 pm. I've never had this issue before and I know it's the phone. I get a crackle/pop in random order.
> I've tried other apps like Google Music and I still get the clicking. So I know it's not just Sirius that is doing it.
> It affects both right and left sides. It's like a really high pitched click that after a few minutes gives me a headache.
> ...


If no one else chimes in I have a pair of BT headphones I can try tonight when I get my phone and I'll report back.


----------

